# New horse in a new stable. What is important?



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm going to get my first own horse and I have got a feew questions:
1. At the first day in the new stable what should I do with the horse? Can I ride her or only walking with her or should I only comp her?
2. How is it with the other horses? Can I let her to the others or in the first days only alown on the field?
3. What about riding without saddle? Can I ride her on the first days without a saddle or should I wait until I have one?
4. When she comes out of the horse trailer what should I do first? Bring her in her bay or on the field? Or do something with her?
5. And how should I costumise her to the new sort of feed?

Lots of questions. I hope you understand they and can help me.

greetings 
reiterin


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

First of all I wouldn't ride bareback anyway on a horse I didn't know. Do you already know this horse well? Or is it a recent one you've found? As for settling it in the stables. What I did when I had mine was prepare the stable (bed, hay, water) and take the horse into the stable from unloading to let it settle. Then I spent a good hour or so just grooming and stroking to get the horse used to me and to reassure it in this strange new environment. As for riding... like I said, not bareback with a horse you don't know extremely well, especially in a new place. (Personally I wouldn't ride bareback anyway).

As for feed. The best way is to get some of whatever it was eating before as well as what you want to feed it, and slowly introduce the new feed. So, for a few days have a small amount of new feed mixed with the old feed, then every few days increase the new feed and de-crease the old until it is only on the new feed. 

I know when I had my horse he wasn't allowed out in the field until two days after he had been wormed, so check the policies of the stable you are using (of course if it your own land it doesn't matter) When he was put in the field he was turned out alone for a while, then one by one the other horses were introduced. Be prepared for some cuts and grazes, as they will fight to sort out ranking order. 

I hope this helps, and I'm sure others will be able to give you more and possibly better advice. (I am relatively new to owning a horse myself)


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks for your answer.
And about bareback; you're right, I shouldn't ride bareback one a horse wich I only had seen one time. I realy like to right bareback, but of course not so often and, yes, not with a new horse in a new stable.
When I have got a saddle, on wich day I can ride her? At the second or after a week? I would say at the second day is okay, but how do you see this?


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

I asked the same question before I got my pony, so I am merely repeating what I was told.  But I think as soon as you have the correct fitting tack, it is safe to ride your new horse. It's best to start them on the routine you'll be keeping in the future. I rode my horse the day I got him, but he already had suitable tack. So I see no harm in riding as soon as you are able to


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

ok, thanks. Than I will ride her as soon as possible!


----------

